# Friday night lights are back.



## ronlane (Aug 21, 2016)

A little preseason scrimmage action. Time to get back at it.

Stretching for the catch.




Breaking through.



Goal-line gap.


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 21, 2016)

Great shots. What's the thinking on the vignette? Is it just to highlight the action? I don't mind it as much in the second two, but in the first photo, I think the ball is equally important to the subject, and the ball is in the vignette.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Great shots. What's the thinking on the vignette? Is it just to highlight the action? I don't mind it as much in the second two, but in the first photo, I think the ball is equally important to the subject, and the ball is in the vignette.



Thanks. the vignette was to draw more attention to the action and away from the backgrounds, which got a little distracting with 4 teams on the field at the same time. Since it was a scrimmage I decided to play a little with some of the photos. This was just a chance for me to get back into the action and get ready for games, the same as the players.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2016)

I like them.  Good action shots, good positioning (of you) to get them.

I only took pics of rockets this weekend (Cub Scout). 
600mm gets you pretty close to them after cropping some.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks astroNikon. I may have went a little overboard with the vignetting but it was just something to try. Man, I could have had fun with a 600mm for a while on Friday. (until the light was gone.)


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ron, the pictures look great. I like the vignette.  It also works well for night games, creates a good interior focal point.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 11, 2016)

good action shots (but I'm not a fan of vignetting)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2016)

Really like that last one Ron!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 11, 2016)

I liked them all, but particularly the last one!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks @Peeb.


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 17, 2016)

I know it's your style but as a fellow sports photographer, I just can't get on board with the vignette. Not trying to be rude, just me. 

Nice set, regardless! Good action shots.


----------

